# New Home Theater Setup, Review Please



## Vultus (Jul 30, 2012)

How's it going fellas. I've been looking into getting a 3.1 home theater setup for two or three months on a budget of around 1100-1200. If you guys could look over what i've picked it would be greatly appreciated, i've read great reviews on all of the items but i'd like some extra opinions.

Speakers

HTD Level Two Towers
HTD Level Two Center
BIC America F12 Sub

Receiver

Yamaha RX-V373

Room Background

The setup is going in my bedroom along with my 55" tv that I already own. The room is about 12x20 with the 12' side being the one with the TV on it. I do have a couch in between the wall and my bed though.

One question also - Could I get away with no sub, and add it later (probably with surrounds)? I'm not looking for insane bass, and i'd probably annoy my family anyway (i'm 16).

Thanks a ton for any input :T

(I'll add item links when I hit 5 posts)


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!! 

I have not heard the speakers that you mentioned but DO have a couple of answers for you:

Yamaha makes _great_ AVRs; the 373 looks like a great unit for the money. I'd get an AVR with preamp inputs/outputs IF you can; they are great in case you want to upgrade/add more power later.

As for the subwoofer, I would definitely get a subwoofer. Subs do more than give you "more bass;" they tend to add depth to the soundstage. Also, since a lot of the power from the AVR is used to reproduce bass, a powered sub allows for higher/cleaner SPL without taxing the AVR too much as its (the AVR's) amp is not forced to reproduce the bass.

Perhaps you could give us an idea of your budget? That would help us offer suggestions. I'm sure others will chime-in with their opinions, too. 

Again, welcome to HTS, and I like your last name a lot!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack! Visit us often and enjoy your stay.

Definately go for the sub, even an entry level one will make your system sound much better. 

As far as your family - I understand that completely. "Turn that thing down!!" was said by my Mom many, many times when I was growing up. Funny thing, as she grew older her hearing was bad. One day she was watching Braves baseball with the volume waaayy up. I got to tell HER to "turn that thing down!"


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

As mentioned going with a separate subwoofer is likely to lead to better performance on both music and film. Also, I'd skip the towers and get the book shelf speakers at half the price($199 versus $399 I think?). With the powered subwoofer you should be redirecting all the bass to the subwoofer anyway so there's very little advantage to going with towers. Use the $200 saved for some surrounds? Once you get everything dialed in...invite your parents in for a couple film demos. If they don't have a system yet they may just end up asking you to setup a new HT for them.

Tom V.


----------



## Vultus (Jul 30, 2012)

Tom, before I read you're reply I actually changed my mind and now I'm thinking about getting bookshelf speakers.

I'd most likely be using the same receiver with,

B&W CDM NT1 - mains
BIC America F12 - sub

I'm thinking about doing this then holding off on a center.

Would the receiver be under powering the speakers?


----------

